# DRAFTS..  WHERE TO FIND THEM ??



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 5, 2018)

So using the search feature (which is not very good IMO) I have been trying to find out where to look for drafts that have been saved... I've seen some people ask about where to find them.  but no answer on how to... Anybody can help me out ??   I was typing up a NEW THREAD in General Discussion..  couldn't finish it so I saved it to my drafts...  I'll be damned if I can find it now though...


----------



## motocrash (Aug 5, 2018)

I too am interested to find this out.Hell,I don't know how to save a draft.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2018)

I’m following this as I have no idea either.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 5, 2018)

JckDanls 07,

This question came up a few months ago, and if I recall correctly, someones response was to go to the thread you were replying to, scroll down to the reply box, and click on the disk icon on the toolbar. It's the 3rd one from the left next to the camera icon. Supposedly, your saved drafts will be there.

I've never used the drafts function so there's no way to verify the accuracy of that response.

Good luck.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2018)

That would make sense and that’s how I assumed it would be too. I actually saved a draft in this thread earlier but when I go back to the disk icon it gives me the option of save draft, or delete draft only.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 5, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> That would make sense and that’s how I assumed it would be too. I actually saved a draft in this thread earlier but when I go back to the disk icon it gives me the option of save draft, or delete draft only.



Yea..  That ^^.
But in my case I started a NEW thread... so I can't go to the reply box of said thread as there is none yet as it hasn't been posted...

I had directed somebody at one time to do that very same thing ..  but later found out it is only to save or delete a draft...  not recover it ...


----------



## dls1 (Aug 5, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yea..  That ^^.
> But in my case I started a NEW thread... so I can't go to the reply box of said thread as there is none yet as it hasn't been posted...
> 
> I had directed somebody at one time to do that very same thing ..  but later found out it is only to save or delete a draft...  not recover it ...



Well, sorry I couldn't be of help. As I said, I've never tried saving a draft so it was just a guess on my part. Personally, I take a simpler approach. Whenever I want to save anything that's incomplete, I copy and paste it to a Word file. When I complete the item, I copy and paste it to the forum. Works every time.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 5, 2018)

Yeah,I have been wanting to find a way to create a thread,post the pics off my phone and write the text on the PC.
Maybe there's a way to start a PM and then make it public when you're done?


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2018)

Could you not just start the thread, post the pics from the phone and then come back on pc and edit the post you made with the phone?


----------



## motocrash (Aug 5, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> Could you not just start the thread, post the pics from the phone and then come back on pc and edit the post you made with the phone?


It hasn't been there when I tried it before...I couldn't find it anyway.Is this because it hasn't been posted?


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2018)

motocrash said:


> It hasn't been there when I tried it before...I couldn't find it anyway.Is this because it hasn't been posted?


I’d say yes. I can post this from my phone.






and then post this from my pc


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2018)

Actually i didn't even have to edit the post. I typed the first line of text from my phone and clicked upload a file and chose my pic, when i opened this thread on my pc the post showed up unposted and i had the option to insert thumbnail or full pic and continue with my post right where i left off from my phone


----------



## motocrash (Aug 5, 2018)

Ok it worked for me this time.I just posted todays bird using phone and switching to PC to write the text.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Ok it worked for me this time.I just posted todays bird using phone and switching to PC to write the text.


Sweet! I learned something today!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm still not real sure how drafts work in this new software.. I know that there is not a way in Xenforo to retrieve drafts. It just saves what you did recently in the forum or thread that you were posting in. I think it's set to save them for 24 hours or so.

If I can find more information about this, I will let you know.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 7, 2018)

It doesn't seem that drafts are a huge part of the software. If a draft is autosaved or saved manually, it simply shows up in that specific forum or thread for 24 hours in light grey text.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> It doesn't seem that drafts are a huge part of the software. If a draft is autosaved or saved manually, it simply shows up in that specific forum or thread for 24 hours in light grey text.



Jeff is there a way to increase that time frame to say 48 or 72 hours, cause sometimes, & right now is one of them I'm working on a thread & saving it as I go. My question would be does the 24 hours start when the thread is created, or does it start when you click on save draft. In other words if I make a change every 23 hours & click on save draft will it save it for another 24 hours, or will it be deleted after the first 24 hours is up? If it's after the first 24 hours then I better get to work!!
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 7, 2018)

Al, the autosave feature is set to save the current draft every 60 seconds. I have changed the amount of time it saves the current draft for to 48 hours.

It saves the latest edited version for 48 hours. The 48 hours re-start every time you edit it and then save it manually or it autosaves.

Does that make sense?

Let me know if you have further questions about this.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 7, 2018)

OK Jeff..  that's for a reply in a thread that's already posted...  I was starting/creating a new thread and had to save it..  I understand time has ran out to recover it by now...  but where would one find a saved draft for a NEW thread if at all possible ??


----------



## motocrash (Aug 7, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK Jeff..  that's for a reply in a thread that's already posted...  I was starting/creating a new thread and had to save it..  I understand time has ran out to recover it by now...  but where would one find a saved draft for a NEW thread if at all possible ??


I've done it in the same day/hours by just saving it.I go back,click "start a thread" and it's there waiting.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 7, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK Jeff..  that's for a reply in a thread that's already posted...  I was starting/creating a new thread and had to save it..  I understand time has ran out to recover it by now...  but where would one find a saved draft for a NEW thread if at all possible ??



Motocrash is correct.. it does have to be in the same exact forum though.

Example: If you start writing a thread in the Roll Call area but don't finish it, you will have to go back to the Roll Call area and click on "Post New Thread" to see it again. 

Note: You will have to manually "Save draft" or stay there at least 60 seconds in order for it to be saved.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 7, 2018)

OK then...  Thanks Y'all


----------

